# Planning Ford Anglia 105e conversion



## charlie (Apr 23, 2009)

Uplifted by all the help i got here in identifying a forklift motor that has been sitting in my garage for a couple of years I've decided to share with this forum my journey to this EV conversion.

My garage is 2200km away now, I work far away from home for 2 month every 2 month, so this project will have a planning and parts acquisition phase of 2 month and hopefully an implementation phase of another 2 month. 

In the short time home dedicated to this project's revival before coming to work again (I have the car stripped, painted and waiting next to the motor for 2 years now) I managed to get enough confidence from the EV experts from this forum to actually start doing something: the 7.5" kostov motor is now mated to the gearbox (no clutch setup).

Let me start with the presentations: The "soon to be EV" is a Ford Anglia 105e from 1962. It's a 745.1kg small car (you might have seen it in Harry Potter movie), RWD, originaly powered by a 1L 37HP engine. The gear ratios are as follows:

Gearbox Gearbox Overall
First 4.118:1 16.987:1
Second 2.396:1 9.884:1
Third 1.412:1 5.826:1
Top 1.000:1 4.125:1
Reverse 5.404:1 22.292:1

I'm planning to use a kostov 7.5" motor, originaly 38V/95A that I intend to run on 72V.

Right now I'm still trying to get as much info as I can, try to understand if and how much I need to advance the brushes on the motor, and decide on a controller (kelly is my first choice money wise, but which one?).

Any comments and suggestions are of course warmly appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

that all sounds great, but how do you plan to install the invisibility device? Seems like, for resale value, you really need one of those.


----------



## charlie (Apr 23, 2009)

PatricioIN said:


> that all sounds great, but how do you plan to install the invisibility device? Seems like, for resale value, you really need one of those.


 that's the toughest challenge of this project, of course! I should know since I've been driving my other 105e (restored as a semi-classic car) and it used to stop traffic and give people generous smiles on their faces  To make this one invisible ... I'll do my best!


----------

